# Prescription Goggles



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife wears glasses and cannot wear contacts. 

Can anybody recommend a good pair of prescription goggles that are not too expensive? 

Where can she get them? I don't think Lens Crafters carries them...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

im by no means an expert on the subject. but in my searches ive seen "over the glasses goggles" might be a cheaper (if they even make prescipt goggles) solution.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Adidas makes some really nice prescription goggles for a fair price (price of your typical Oakley A Frame or other high end goggle) $110.00 most places.

adidas - Men's Accessories: Eyewear: Yodai Goggles

There are a couple of skiers that I go to school with who wear glasses and rock these.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

*OTG goggles*

i have just started to board this year, and got a pair of OTG goggles (bolle) for my birthday. 

OTG goggles are definitely cheaper in comparison to prescription goggles, but here comes the major thing ... if she is going to wear glasses underneath, check that her glasses frames are not too wide and touching the lenses. i am having some problems with that right now and end up fogging up my goggles all day on the slopes. also, my glasses frames are getting completely bend out of shape in order to get a better fit. 

hope this helps a little ...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

duckie....sounds like someone I know.... 

A friend of mine has perscription water goggles, so I'm sure you can get perscription board/ski goggles.

Anon and Scott seem to make fairly wide frames, see if they have any over the glasses solutions, smith may too.
The bolle are spherical in shape/design so as duckie above said, fitting them over glasses may be a bit uncomfortable.

EDIT1: http://www.smithoptics.com/Over-The-Glass-(OTG)_Category_14.html found after a quick search
EDIT2: price seems very reasonable


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Boo to prescription goggles. I got to be dad's guinea pig for that stuff and it was CRAP. If anything, stick to slightly larger goggles, like Oakley Wisdoms. Rx goggles are basically just a single lens with an insert. You can't change the colour of the lenses and they have no venting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I dunno man. The people I know who use them swear by them. I don't wear glasses, but it seems to me that if you wore glasses underneath, your glasses would fog up. I have never heard anything bad about these Adidas ones.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Eh. I hated them. Will never use them again. And it's not practical for me, as an instructor, because I constantly have to take my goggles on and off to make eye contact with the student and such.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Eh. I hated them. Will never use them again. And it's not practical for me, as an instructor, because I constantly have to take my goggles on and off to make eye contact with the student and such.


Ya I can see how that could be a pain not being able to see when you take your goggs off haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Rx goggles are basically just a single lens with an insert. You can't change the colour of the lenses and they have no venting.


i dont think she is worried about swapping out the lenses or changing the color - but when she was wearing her regular glasses under the goggles they kept fogging up on her...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

check out Spy Orbit, there sickkkkk and should fit glasses i would think


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I also wear glasses, can't wear contacts, and find OTG goggles don't keep my glasses from fogging up inside the goggles (and I've tried a whole host of tricks to remedy this), so I find this thread interesting (enough to finally stop lurking and join, lol).

In addition to the other suggestions in this thread, has anybody tried out any of these listed on the site below? The prices are certainly cheap, I wonder if they'd be a viable option...

Welcome to Sporting Specs Rx / Prescription Program


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*Some options?*

So a quick google search turned up the following

prescription ski goggles | Top brand prescription ski goggles at discount prices from Frames Direct

anybody know anything about using a prescription insert?

Prescription SkiGoggles

Bolle Goggle Rx Prescription Adapter - CR-39 Clear Lense - FREE S&H for Bolle Ski & tactical goggles 80061 80059



looks like there are plenty of options for inserts - anybody know more about these? might she be better off just getting a pair of prescription sunglasses or something?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

What about putting something like that "Cat Crap" (tm) on the regular glasses so they don't fog up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are still looking for a prescription goggle, go to Pro-Vue Prescription Goggle Lens System, MotoCross, ATV, Snowmobile, Ski, Snap Lens. They have been around forever in motocross and make a good ski/snowmobile dual lens goggle as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm, some more options out there than I thought for us glasses people. This looks promising.

And to who suggested the catcrap... it isn't very good. It helps DELAY fogging, but it still eventually creeps up.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Snowblower said:


> Hmm, some more options out there than I thought for us glasses people. This looks promising.
> 
> And to who suggested the catcrap... it isn't very good. It helps DELAY fogging, but it still eventually creeps up.


hahah, I never tried the crap, so I can't say. I was throwing ideas out there for the OP


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

you are lucky you don't need to try any of this stuff ... 

not all of us are blessed with almost perfect vision ;P


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

damn, glad i can wear contacts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I found another alternative. Hoo boy, are they expensive, but after seeing them in person at a glasses shop, I've ponied up and ordered a pair (I can use them for a lot of sports I do, not just boarding).

Go to www.adidas.com and look for the "Evil Eye Explorer" series of outdoor performance sport glasses. Shatterproof frame with detachable Rx insert and arms, goggle strap, removable lenses (and comes with a dark lens and an amber lens), and they just look plain bad ass. You might think they'd look really silly in person with the Rx insert, but I saw them... they look fantastic.


----------



## sporteyes (Dec 7, 2009)

*RE: Prescription goggles*

Yes, you can go with a prescription adapter which is the least expensive route. You can look at Bolle Ski and Snowboard goggles. The Shark goggle here with prescription is under $100 complete with prescription.


----------



## luv2ski (Aug 27, 2014)

SportRx makes a snow goggle called the XPF 120. The prescription is embedded in the actual shield and is treated with an anti-fog coating so it combats fog really well. However, if you happen to be the fashionista type, these goggles ain’t pretty. So the other option is to order ski goggles of your choice and have them make you a prescription lens insert. SportRx has a range of different-sized inserts to be compatible with any goggle. Make sure you get them with an anti-fog coating! You can also order your prescription ski goggles with bifocal or progressive lenses in addition to single vision. There are also some great goggles by Smith Optics that include a turbo fan right inside the frame for the ultimate anti-fog defense. Call a SportRx optician, they will help you find what you need.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

the best goggles hands down for glasses are the smith turbofan family. theres 3 models, kind of like a small, medium, or large. it still fogs when your sitting still but once your moving and the air comes in and the fan blows out, the fog goes away and stays fog free for the rest of the run... my personal experience

what i would do is when im not going down the slope, i lift the goggles up to keep my glasses from fogging. right when im about to make my run, i turn the fan on full power and put the goggles on. never had any problems of my glasses fogging WHILE actively boarding down. of course i will usually fog some during the lift ride up but when i really need to see, it does a really good job. its powered by (1) AAA battery and usually lasts atleast one full day of full power so just keep a pack of batteries in your jacket

before these goggles, i would board with NO goggles because of the fog issue. wearing goggles will boost up confidence knowing your face is half protected


----------



## skiluver (May 14, 2020)

I found several options for prescription goggles, anybody has experience with one of these?
sportrx
snowvision
gogglesnmore
?

Also anybody has an opinion on whether to go for inserts or not?
Thanks!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

skiluver said:


> I found several options for prescription goggles, anybody has experience with one of these?
> sportrx
> snowvision
> gogglesnmore
> ...


Anon M4 work unreal with prescription inserts. Inserts are so much better than wearing your glasses under OTG goggles 









Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: M4 MFI®, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Gender: Mens, ❄ Colour: "Gargoyle", ❄ Lens: SONAR by Ziess Silver 6% VLT / Infrared 57% VLT, ❄ Lens Type: Cylindrical/Toric, ❄ Price: $Au399.99 ($US319.95) RRP, ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs)...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lasik


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

got 3 same goggles......diff lens........inserts to swap for different light........


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I wear contacts when I snowboard. If you have prescription goggles, you can't see when you remove your goggles. Just get some cheap disposable ones, you can get by with a single box for an entire season easily if you just wear them to board.


----------

